# mDNSResponder vs avahi-libdns



## IT-Doody (Nov 6, 2013)

While trying to build amarok and ktorrent from ports I ran into a dependency conflict between avahi-libdns and mDNSResponder. Following the only proposed solution I could find on the web I added this line to /usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf:
	
	



```
ALT_PKGDEP = {
    'net/avahi-libdns' => :delete
  }
```
Although the build succeeded I'm having doubts if this was a prudent thing to do and  whether it's going to cause me any headaches in the future. I remember at least one port whose `make config` offers the option to use one or the other, but could I force other dependencies to switch sides? This is not a simple version conflict after all, but different packages.


----------

